# 1973 Schwinn Super Sport date question



## 64 Pete (May 1, 2022)

Hi,
     I have a Schwinn Super Sport with a date code of LH039xxx.This would be November of 1972 if I read charts right.
The hubs are dated 1-73.
Can I correctly call this a '73 model?
Thanks 
Pete


----------



## juvela (May 1, 2022)

------

if if the Schwinn Approved hubs are dated 73 they may be the Luxe variant

this was only employed the one year


-----


----------



## GTs58 (May 1, 2022)

The serial number date is the date the number was stamped on the bike's component. Then later on that stamped component was used to build a frame. No doubt your SS was built in 1973.


----------



## 64 Pete (May 1, 2022)

juvela said:


> ------
> 
> if if the Schwinn Approved hubs are dated 73 they may be the Luxe variant
> 
> ...



I'm not sure what those look like, if you could send me to a picture?
I think they're just run of the mill Normandy hubs-I could be wrong.
If you mean these, then no they are not.
https://www.velowizard.com/shop/par...-competition-rear-hub-high-flange-36h-126-mm/

Thanks
Pete


----------



## juvela (May 1, 2022)

-----

thank you for the response

the Schwinn Approved DELUXE/LUXE is a Normandy Sport with a little bit nicer finish on the shell. the internals are the same as an ordinary Normandy Sport.  thought I had an illustration stored on me HD but could no locate it.

one easy way to spot them without looking at the marking on the barrel is that the flanges are relieved, somewhat in the manner of the Luxe Competition and the 700 models.

shall do some additional checking...


-----


----------



## juvela (May 14, 2022)

-----

Hello Again Pete,

did a spot of digging and found a post from our member  @Metacortex    who writes that the launch year for the Schwinn Approved Deluxe model hub was 1973

he writes that it was employed only on the Sports Tourer and Superior models during the period 1973-1978, so me memory was off 🙁

in case it is of any interest here are the Schwinn dealer pages for the regular Schwinn Approved Normandy Sport hub

parts numbers would be the same as for the Schwinn Approved Deluxe hub (NOT Luxe Competition)

apologies for any confusion me post may have caused...










-----


----------

